# vets at bordeaux



## rugbyken (Oct 10, 2019)

i know several of us have used the vet just outside bordeaux since tezza posted i used it 4 times at only €12 for a setter a real bargain called in tonight normal in out ten minutes bill was €52 i complained asked for explanation etc in the end the vet came out & said they now have to charge standard consultation fee on top , oh well good while it lasted won’t be going there again,


----------



## alcam (Oct 10, 2019)

rugbyken said:


> i know several of us have used the vet just outside bordeaux since tezza posted i used it 4 times at only €12 for a setter a real bargain called in tonight normal in out ten minutes bill was €52 i complained asked for explanation etc in the end the vet came out & said they now have to charge standard consultation fee on top , oh well good while it lasted won’t be going there again,


I did pay €60 somewhere a few years ago but , apart from odd outrageous bargain , €30-40 seems to be the norm .
No I don't turn up with my own pills . Like going into pub with own beer and asking for a glass . Long term , that kind of attitude can (has ?) cause a backlash


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 11, 2019)

We used one on an industrial estate just outside Oiry (Champagne region) the other day. 
€42.80 for 2 dogs including tablets. 1 x 6kg & 1 x 10kg.

We paid more than that for one 7kg dog 5 years ago in Fecamp!


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 11, 2019)

I never us vets anywhere close to getting back to the ports as I have always discovered the costs rise significantly, after all these days with the current regs you have up to 100 hours between the vets date stamp on the pet passport and actually passing through the border check.  Last year we got all 3 of our spaniels done at a vets down in the Dordogne for only €76.


----------



## Private (Oct 11, 2019)

alcam said:


> I did pay €60 somewhere a few years ago but , apart from odd outrageous bargain , €30-40 seems to be the norm .
> No I don't turn up with my own pills . Like going into pub with own beer and asking for a glass . Long term , that kind of attitude can (has ?) cause a backlash



The analogy doesn't quite fit as those who take their own tablet mostly don't purchase the tablet for that particular visit. They usually have their dogs already on a set course of tablets therefore don't want to mix and match with whatever the vet provides for the same treatment.

I would say it is more like going into a pub with your own glass and asking it to be filled with the pubs beer. You are still paying for the main service of the place in both cases. 

I will not be taking any pills to the vets when we go next week but I will be asking the full price before booking as overcharging by vets for pills on top of the fees is very common now in UK; not sure about over here.


----------



## alcam (Oct 11, 2019)

Private said:


> The analogy doesn't quite fit as those who take their own tablet mostly don't purchase the tablet for that particular visit. They usually have their dogs already on a set course of tablets therefore don't want to mix and match with whatever the vet provides for the same treatment.
> 
> I would say it is more like going into a pub with your own glass and asking it to be filled with the pubs beer. You are still paying for the main service of the place in both cases.
> 
> I will not be taking any pills to the vets when we go next week but I will be asking the full price before booking as overcharging by vets for pills on top of the fees is very common now in UK; not sure about over here.


There has been lots of posts on here about people taking their own pills to the vets . Never heard anyone mention a course of tablets .
Pub analogy ? Go to the pub , pay for beer and service , drink beer . Go to vets etc 
Can't disagree about price of pills .
Cheapest vet I went to was in Belgium . Refused to accept there was any need or obligation for pill . Examined dog thoroughly , stamped passport and refused any payment


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 11, 2019)

alcam said:


> There has been lots of posts on here about people taking their own pills to the vets . Never heard anyone mention a course of tablets .
> Pub analogy ? Go to the pub , pay for beer and service , drink beer . Go to vets etc
> Can't disagree about price of pills .
> Cheapest vet I went to was in Belgium . Refused to accept there was any need or obligation for pill . Examined dog thoroughly , stamped passport and refused any payment


Wouldn't work now, they have to enter details of the pill given as well.


----------



## Private (Oct 11, 2019)

alcam said:


> There has been lots of posts on here about people taking their own pills to the vets . Never heard anyone mention a course of tablets .
> Pub analogy ? Go to the pub , pay for beer and service , drink beer . Go to vets etc
> Can't disagree about price of pills .
> Cheapest vet I went to was in Belgium . Refused to accept there was any need or obligation for pill . Examined dog thoroughly , stamped passport and refused any payment



Could do with that Belgium vet, will need a good priced one next week. Don't think we will get anywhere near that lucky! 

Sounds like Spanish vets. They often didn't (don't?) charge unless they actually do any 'remedial work' on your pet. 
I suppose it is akin to a garage looking at your car tyres and them saying tread is okay therefore no work required and no fee. You've taken their time and expertise but their charges are for repairs.


----------



## alcam (Oct 11, 2019)

Private said:


> Could do with that Belgium vet, will need a good priced one next week. Don't think we will get anywhere near that lucky!
> 
> Sounds like Spanish vets. They often didn't (don't?) charge unless they actually do any 'remedial work' on your pet.
> I suppose it is akin to a garage looking at your car tyres and them saying tread is okay therefore no work required and no fee. You've taken their time and expertise but their charges are for repairs.


Dogs had  two major (ish) experiences with Spanish vets .
First one involved x-rays , kept overnight , several visits and lots of drugs . Actually trying to remember price but under £200 .
This year dental work , price at home £350 , in Spain £140(?)


----------



## Private (Oct 11, 2019)

alcam said:


> Dogs had  two major (ish) experiences with Spanish vets .
> First one involved x-rays , kept overnight , several visits and lots of drugs . Actually trying to remember price but under £200 .
> This year dental work , price at home £350 , in Spain £140(?)



It's supposed to be us that are the animal lovers, not the Spanish!

UK's extortionate vet rates stop lots of people taking their pet to vet when they first show signs of illness.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 11, 2019)

we used to use a vet at syston absolutely no people skills only interested in the animal only charged what he thought people could afford because if not the animal wouldn’t be treated retired now but mr mathews thank you


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 11, 2019)

rugbyken said:


> we used to use a vet at syston *absolutely no people skills *only interested in the animal only charged what he thought people could afford because if not the animal wouldn’t be treated retired now but mr mathews thank you



Vet Martin?


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 12, 2019)

This response has nothing to do with vets close to the homeward bound tunnel or ferry ports, but it is with regards to vets charges.

We have owned spaniels now for something like 35 years and way back in those days pet insurance was very much in its infancy, but these days it is very much forced down your throat.  When going to the vets in the UK we have lost count how many times we have been asked "are your dogs insured"?

We have all seen the charges of vets in the UK go up by enormous leaps and bounds, in fact at a rate that is far faster than inflation and I am forced to ask/suggest that surely this is mainly down to the pet insurance racket!

Currently and over the past 12 months, our most recent rescue addition has been receiving treatment for a spinal problem that was a known ailment when we first adopted her (she is an ex breeding b*tch, rescued from a low life traveller community) and because of this, the charity have continued to pay all of the consultancy and associated vet and drugs costs which to date have reached an eye watering £10,500 which I have to agree is ridiculous!  
But back to my point, I for one can't even begin to comprehend the charges levied by the referral clinic of £1,250 for an MRI scan, when we first took her there the charge for the very same scan was £850, so there charges have risen by that much in only a single year.

What I do know is that each and every time we go to the clinic, the referring vets in Grantham receive a kick back payment, surely can this be ethically correct?


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 12, 2019)

e


Abermonian said:


> Vet Martin?


xactly right


----------



## alcam (Oct 12, 2019)

Millie Master said:


> This response has nothing to do with vets close to the homeward bound tunnel or ferry ports, but it is with regards to vets charges.
> 
> We have owned spaniels now for something like 35 years and way back in those days pet insurance was very much in its infancy, but these days it is very much forced down your throat.  When going to the vets in the UK we have lost count how many times we have been asked "are your dogs insured"?
> 
> ...


Interesting point re insurance , think you might be right .
Previous dog (greyhound) went temporarily blind for a couple of hours . Ending up seeing an opthalmologist (3 times) then getting referred to a neurologist . To be fair the neurologist decided not to do a scan as he suspected the dog had had a slight stroke . Did say (this was 3+ years ago) cost of scan was £1000 . 
I was insured though still had to pay some of the costs as dog was getting older .
I do wonder if any of the above would have happened if I wasn't insured . But what do you do ? In my case buy insurance , just in case


----------

